# New York City Transit.



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I start on March 26.

New job


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 17, 2007)

scary


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ABCs (Feb 17, 2007)

I take the F Train to work every day, maybe I'll see you. Good times.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

What will you be doing- driving? When do you start training?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to take a 4 week class maintaining (that's all you get  )  the Subway/El system.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

:Cool: Good luck, Mino. I'm sure you will get to see a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, NYC Transit is truly a daily experience. Gotta love it.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> :Cool: Good luck, Mino. I'm sure you will get to see a lot of cool stuff.


Thanks, I will sneak in a camera. 
Definitely will take a lot of pics of strange things.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Yes, NYC Transit is truly a daily experience. Gotta love it.


I have seen some crazy things there.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2007)

Watch out for the alligators.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Watch out for the alligators.


Ha! The rats that are the size of dogs will eat them alive......I hate rats  I really do.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2007)

Ohhh then you'll love this one ... go ahead look.  Don't be afraid ...


----------



## ABCs (Feb 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Ha! The rats that are the size of dogs will eat them alive......I hate rats  I really do.



Then I advise staying by the crowded section of the subway platform. Down towards the ends you can see rats walk around the tracks all the time. And they are fucking huge.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohhh then you'll love this one ... go ahead look. Don't be afraid ...


I would have taken the first plane out there!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Then I advise staying by the crowded section of the subway platform. Down towards the ends you can see rats walk around the tracks all the time. And they are *fucking huge*.


And they are not scared of human


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I would have taken the first plane out there!


I'da had ya book a double.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

This one looks like a baby....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2OEkdZg610&feature=PlayList&p=F719CB69F8621AB8&index=0


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2007)

This one's delivering a pizza ...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

That was creepy.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2007)

No longer working for Motorola?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I have to take a 4 week class *maintaining *(that's all you get  )  the Subway/El system.


Isnt that mostly a night job?

Good luck, Mino.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

maniclion said:


> No longer working for Motorola?


That's it, after 21 years I am out.

To be honest with you Motorola sold us....er um..sub contracted us to a new company years ago.

The difference was night and day.

Now I get better benefits, a better retirement plan, better pay in 3 years, job security, I don't have to drive long hours, no more multi tasking, to get promoted you have to take a test first (no kissing ass) and I get to work in a place I always felt comfortable.

What else....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Isnt that mostly a night job?
> 
> Good luck, Mino.


I really don't know yet, but the NYC TA never shuts down.
It's open 24/7. I used to like working nights, I get to do a lot of things during the day and now I can go to a empty gym.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you going to be one of the peeps walking around late night on the track fixing shit with the big flashlights?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Maintain, install, inspect, test, alter, and repair the tracks and roadway in the subway and elevated service....

frogs, switches, ties and plates, insolated joints, ...welding, greasing, grinding.....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

If I don't like it I can always transfer to another department within the MTA.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

how easy is it to get a job with the MTA?  Are there lots of background checks or tests?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

It takes some luck I guess, I took the test 3 years ago and was finally called for a urine and medical test.

They do a complete background check, they want to know all of your convictions, driving history, work history.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It takes some luck I guess, I took the test 3 years ago and was finally called for a urine and medical test.
> 
> They do a complete background check, they want to know all of your convictions, driving history, penile transplants, work history, ETC...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


>


I oughta pull a train on you. Pun intended.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Choo Choo!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Mino you should take pictures of the tunnels- start a blog- or something.
http://www.satanslaundromat.com/sl/archives/000237.html


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Mino you should take pictures of the tunnels- start a blog- or something.
> http://www.satanslaundromat.com/sl/archives/000237.html


Definately!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 18, 2007)

I see some extreme potential here.  I'd rent this out and give it make over and live in it.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Most are already taken....by the so called mole people.



BoneCrusher said:


> I see some extreme potential here. I'd rent this out and give it make over and live in it.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Most are already taken....by the so called mole people.



Seriously, every time I am on the subway I wonder to myself, what the hell is going on down there? There has got to be some ancient civilization of hobo folks living in the crevices of the NYC transit system.


----------



## goob (Feb 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Seriously, every time I am on the subway I wonder to myself, what the hell is going on down there? There has got to be some ancient civilization of hobo folks living in the crevices of the NYC transit system.



Do not speak evil of BigDyl's realatives......


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Seriously, every time I am on the subway I wonder to myself, what the hell is going on down there? There has got to be some ancient civilization of* hobo folks* living in the crevices of the NYC transit system.


 
A lot of the homeless do make there way down there, there are so many hidden levels down there....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Do not speak evil of BigDyl's realatives......


He said Hobo not homo.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 18, 2007)

lol i live in NY somtimes. juss putting it out therew


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol i live in NY somtimes. juss putting it out therew


Cool.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2007)

isnt there a plan (in the planning stages) to revamp the entire subway?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He said Hobo not homo.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

No, he said hobo but meant homo.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> No, he said hobo but meant homo.


Well, rumor has it that he likes to run trains in his tube.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol i live in NY somtimes. juss putting it out therew



Cookies for all.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> isnt there a plan (in the planning stages) to revamp the entire subway?


It's the Flushing 7 line that they are revamping.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

Min0 lee!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

So how goes the subway life MinO?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So how goes the subway life MinO?


Well I am still in class but damn! The civil service is awesome.....so many benefits.

Aside from that I love the transit, I hope it works out for both of us.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

(triple happiness)


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

I am happy!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Well I am still in class but damn! The civil service is awesome.....so many benefits.
> 
> Aside from that I love the transit, I hope it works out for *both of us*.



 minO is a couple


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> minO is a couple


Yes, Mino has a wife....and kids....


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

Exclusive
*Subway safety dance *


*NYC Transit hemmed & hawed on deal
for warning system for track workers*


BY PETE DONOHUE
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER
Posted Tuesday, May 15th 2007, 4:00 AM 





 Transit worker Daniel Boggs was killed by a train on April 25.






 Subway worker Marvin Franklin was struck and killed by a train at the Hoyt-Schermerhorn St. station.

A year before two trackmen were fatally struck by subway trains last month, NYC Transit officials were told of a device designed to warn workers of approaching trains and avert such tragedies, the Daily News has learned.
Discussions between NYC Transit and the manufacturer of new train-detecting and worker-alert systems first began at least a year ago, an agency spokesman confirmed. Six months later, the technology was tested in front of NYC Transit managers at an above-ground agency railyard in the Bronx. No decision was made - except to order another round of tests inside a subway tunnel.
Those tests were done last week and the technology proved effective. But by then, Daniel Boggs and Marvin Franklin already had become the latest transit workers killed on the tracks.
Boggs was hit April 24 in Manhattan and Franklin was killed five days later in Brooklyn.
"Safety should always be on the fast track, not the slow track that it has been at the MTA," Transport Workers Union Local 100 President Roger Toussaint said. "For too long, transit management has not acted with the necessary urgency with regards to track safety."
The Portable ProTracker can detect the presence of a train with sensors and transmit alerts to workers equipped with wireless receivers. The device also can be rigged to trigger flashing lights and sirens, according to its manufacturer, ProTran 1.
If mounted on the front of a train, it can alert a motorman that a track gang is ahead.
The portable system was tested about six months ago while both schemes were tested last week. NYC Transit President Howard Roberts said a pilot program featuring the technology would likely be launched in the near future.
"Inevitably, in hindsight, it's very easy to say that we should have advanced the testing ... put a pilot in place and ... made our final decisions," said Roberts, who was named president last month. "In this case, at least in the case of Marvin Franklin, it could've made a difference, and that's unfortunate for all of us."
Franklin and his partner were part of a crew doing maintenance on A- and C-line tracks that had been closed to trains at the time.
They were directed by a supervisor to fetch a dolly and bring it back across active G-line tracks, Franklin's partner has said. The G-line tracks didn't have safety "flagging" equipment or personnel, which include portable trippers that activate train brakes when engaged.
Boggs was struck on tracks his crew thought had been shut down to train traffic so it could do scheduled construction work.
Peter Bartek, ProTran 1 marketing and technology director, said the ProTracker was developed more than two years ago and was ready for purchase about 18 months ago.
Once given the green light, ProTran could start providing NYC Transit with the safety devices in eight weeks and have the system completely outfitted within 20 weeks, he said.
Approximately a dozen transit agencies in the U.S. have ordered devices for pilot programs, he said.
pdonohue@nydailynews.com


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Days_(documentary)

Mole People - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

We are warned not get close to the underground homeless, some are liable to mug you.


----------

